#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Fespa και dxf

## sundance

Υπάρχει τρόπος να εισάγουμε dxf στο τελικο σχέδιο του fespa (tek) (πχ κάποιες λεπτομέρειες όπλισης που έχουμε σε dxf μορφή) ?

----------


## Athan

Nαι, γίνεται. Ισως να γίνεται σε άλλο tek όμως το οποίο να συμπεριλάβεις στο τελικό σου σχέδιο (ppr). Απλά πρέπει να βρίσκεται σε συντεταγμένες που να μπορούν να διαβαστούν από το fespa σε tek. Νομίζω ότι το fespa, αν δεν το έχεις αλλάξει, διαβάζει έως 50*50μ. Μετ'α το μεταφέρεις όπου θέλεις με την επεξεργασία. Επίσης νομίζω ότι δεν φαίνονται τα polylines. 
(Ισως να μην το θυμάμαι και καλά αυτή τη στιγμή και δεν μπορώ να το τσεκάρω τώρα)

----------


## sundance

Η μεταφορά γραμματοσειρών, linetype κλπ είναι επιτυχής?

----------


## leo

Ναι είναι, αν έχεις το CAD Organizer και επίσης αν στο Autocad κάνεις explode το αρχείο σου μια - δύο φορές ώστε ο Tekton να το καταλάβει σαν γραμμές, με αποτέλεσμα να στο "φέρει" όπως το έχεις στο Autocad.
H αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είναι απόλυτα ακριβής η αντιστοίχηση της γραμματοσειράς, αλλά όχι και τόσο μη επεξεργάσιμη...

----------


## sundance

πως εισαγω σε καθε οροφο διαφορετικο dxf?

----------


## Xάρης

Αντιγραφή - επικόλληση διαφορετικού dxf σε κάθε όροφο του ίδιου αρχείου.

----------

